# Ashton has Laryngeal Paralysis (GOLPP)...



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry you have two to worry about. No experience with any just bumping up for other members who might contribute.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's really hard...you have your hands full. I have no experience with this, but hope others will.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

The only way they can definitively diagnose LP is a scope down their throat. There are a lot of things that can cause panting other than LP, as well. Since it is a mild case, I personally wouldn't do anything. The surgery is not without risks because they can aspirate food and especially water after the surgery.

Dogs who have LP typically cannot bark anymore and if they do, they have a different sounding bark than they did before-almost like they are hoarse.

I believe there is a Yahoo group for people with dogs who have LP and they would probably be able to give you a lot more information.

We have a dog who is almost 16 that we thought had a slight case of LP and it turned out that she has a large lipoma that is causing the narrowing in her esophagus. I have known other people who have labs and goldens and the dogs do fine. Dogs who are more a candidate for surgery are dogs who are not able to take in enough air and are gasping.

Good luck!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Our beloved Rhett was diagnosed with GOLPP (Geriatric Onset Laryngeal Paralysis Polyneuropathy) the last couple of years of his life and we were able to manage it very well by avoiding excessive exertion and also keeping him cool as those were the triggers that would cause his breathing episodes. Just always watch his color of his gums and get him to a animal hospital immediately if they should turn blue as he is in respitory distress. During Rhett's episodes, it would sound like he was breathing through a straw or was having an asthma attack.

GOLPP, or just plain laryngeal paralysys is a neurological condition in which the main nerve that controls the esophogeal cartilage during breathing is not able to properly function. The nerve also appears to affect their hind legs and can cause difficulty walking. Unfortunately, the nerve deterioration will progress as the dog gets older affecting both his walking and also breathing. It tends to affect larger breeds of dogs as they move into their older years.

In my research, our local animal hospital referred us to a certified surgeon who could do the tie-back surgery. This is where the surgeon will suture, or tie-back one of the affected cartilage to remain permanently open to allow for better breathing. Do not let the dog's age be your determining factor for surgery as they told us that they've done many successful surgeries on dogs 16, 17, and 18 years old.

The risk of aspiration pneumonia is greatest during the first 2 weeks after surgery. Our surgeon told us that for some unknown reason, after that 2 week period, the dogs learn how to swallow again without aspirating. The dog wil have to always eat and drink from elevated food bowls for the remainder of their life to further minimize the risk.

You can find more on this through the Michigan State University website at Welcome GOLPP Dogs (formerly "idiopathic laryngeal paralysis") — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University

With proper management of strenous activity and keeping him cool, we were able to help Rhett cope with this condition quite well. Our Rhett just recently passed from hemangiosarcoma. Hope this information was helpful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Rowdy had LP, and aspirated while in recovery from the tie-back surgery. He never came home after fighting aspiration pneumonia for several days.

To help avoid needing the surgery:
- Try to keep him in air conditioning and exercise during the coolest portions of the day
- elevate food & water bowls
- switch from a collar to a non-binding harness to help avoid pressure on his throat


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

Ashton is now on a harness, which he pulls like crazy in the first 3 minutes of the walk, then suddenly lags behind. Exercise intolerance? Thing is, Ashton still barks, whines, and his wheezes are very infrequent. What else should I check out in his breathing? I'm terrified of breathing episodes, not that they've had one before, but I have anxiety attacks and if that's about the same, I WOULD NOT WANT THAT on Ashton. 
Keeping him cool during walks is really quite a challenge. The weather in Singapore is hot and humid year round, I try taking him on walks in the evenings when it's slightly windy or when the sun isn't too glaring. (night not possible because it's an unlit cemetery) His sister already pants crazy even at rest due to heart issues, so I'm wondering if I could just bring a spritz bottle and spray on their undersides during walks to cool them down as they walk. 
If he should ever require a surgery, and vet gives the ok, I would still be cautious because in times of emergency they would assign ANY vet (sounds suicidal to me). His hinds are also very stiff during walks, which I'm trying to address with acupuncture and probably for LP as well. I'm sorry for all who have to deal with LP, it's a little like having a time bomb on hand.
I read so much about how they cough and gag throughout the day, haven't seen that in Ashton, except after drinking.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

Ashton's panting is getting raspy at times and he's panting pretty consistently now regardless of the weather. How is this progressing so fast? He seems a little livelier today compared to yesterday, I'm assuming his heart meds are working but LP is making it seem like it's not so bright afterall


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So sorry, sending prayers for Ashton.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

Rhett's dad,

u mentioned a dog with LP should sound hoarse when barking. I don't notice a difference in Ashton's bark, only his breathing, which is how the vet 'diagnosed' him right away. I told her I hear the wheezing only once awhile and I can't even pin point when. He IS panting more and I think it's got to do with his heart but then again, respiratory and heart issues, too close to distinguish. Can we do any home check?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

puppatoos,
Here's some information that may be helpful with other symptoms, diagnosis, and treatment of GOLPP. I found this website very useful in understanding more about the condition. http://cvm.msu.edu/hospital/clinical-research/golpp-study-group/living-with-golpp

The onset was fairly slow with our Rhett and we were able to manage his condition for quite some time without surgery by keeping him cool with his own fan and limiting his exertion.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link Rhett's dad.

Ashton currently has mild symptoms. I hear the slight wheeze, the increase panting, and exercise intolerance. It does get very confusing though because he has just been diagnosed with congenital aortic stenosis. Today, the vet took his pulse and his heart rate was low... pretty low. So that could also cause exercise intolerance. It's getting pretty worrying and yet confusing.


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

My dog was diagnosed with LP when he was about 11 1/2 years old. The first thing I think I noticed was a change in the quality of his bark. It wasn't really hoarse but it was different. His exercise tolerance was still okay at that time. He went into respiratory distress when he was out for in a walk on not particularly hot but humid day. He had to go to the emergency vet and spent the night receiving oxygen. He did okay for almost a year staying inside during the humid days and taking shorter walks. When he was a little over 12 years old he started having stridor when barking even inside an airc conditioned house. I was always worried that someone would come to the door etc and he would start having breathing problem from barking when I wasn't home. I had a feeling that if he didn't have the surgery done that he probably wouldn't survive the upcoming humid summer weather. I decided that his only chance was to have the surgery. He routinely was seeing a holistic vet for acupuncture for arthritis, she did also tried to treat his LP but I must say I don't think I noticed any difference. He had a unilateral tie-back surgery April 2011. The surgeon said he had bilateral LP when he examined him right before the surgery. He came through the surgery pretty well. It did take a lot out of him because he has rear end weakness (which seems to go along with the LP) so it took several days before he was up and around without help. He did have an episode of aspiration pneumonia about 2 weeks after the surgery. ( A speech therapist speculated that it might be because the swelling in his throat had gone away at that time. She notice that people have problems with aspiration around that time after having extensive throat surgery) He was on antibiotics for a couple months but made it through that episode just fine. I must say I don't regret having the surgery done. He isn't the same as before the LP started affecting him but I think that's more because of the rear end weakness then his breathing. I'm sure that if he didn't have the surgery he wouldn't be here with me today. You need to be sure you have surgeon who has done a lot of these surgeries. There is a group on Yahoo for people with LP dogs. It is a great place to get a lot of information whether you decide to have the surgery or not. The members gave me a lot of support while I was deciding to have the surgery and after. The best of luck for you and your buddy.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

The thing with Ashton, I never suspected a thing. In fact, I thought Alphie had it because of the way she pants and she coughs after drinking. Till today, the vet has no idea why Alphie is panting this way. While the cardiologist says Ashton has very early signs of LP. I've gone into acupuncture for his heart and joint issues, supplementing with CoQ10, L-carnitine, Taurine, Hawthorn berry, bought cooling vests and bandanas and he stays in the a/c room during the day. I'm trying my best to keep the progression of LP. It's so so scary seeing how he's slowed down quite suddenly and though I'd like to think it's due to the recent loss of his alpha brother, I don't really know now. I'm keeping his walks really short and slow, but I can't keep him from getting all crazy when we walk past houses with dogs. I'm so terrified of what happens when nobody's home and it really doesn't help in my country being humid year-round. 
I'm glad the surgery has worked out for your doggy. I'm on the alternative yahoo group.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

puppatoos said:


> The thing with Ashton, I never suspected a thing. In fact, I thought Alphie had it because of the way she pants and she coughs after drinking. Till today, the vet has no idea why Alphie is panting this way. While the cardiologist says Ashton has very early signs of LP. I've gone into acupuncture for his heart and joint issues, supplementing with CoQ10, L-carnitine, Taurine, Hawthorn berry, bought cooling vests and bandanas and he stays in the a/c room during the day. I'm trying my best to keep the progression of LP. It's so so scary seeing how he's slowed down quite suddenly and though I'd like to think it's due to the recent loss of his alpha brother, I don't really know now. I'm keeping his walks really short and slow, but I can't keep him from getting all crazy when we walk past houses with dogs. I'm so terrified of what happens when nobody's home and it really doesn't help in my country being humid year-round.
> I'm glad the surgery has worked out for your doggy. I'm on the alternative yahoo group. Though it's good support, I'm really retarded trying to navigate around the forum.


I am so sorry to read about Ashton and hoping he does well with the supplements and keeping him comfortable.

I would like to bring up the the use of the "R" word at the bottom of your post. It is highly offensive to those of us (me) who have a loved one (family) member with intellectual challenges. You may not be aware of how it comes off to others, but it is is hurtful and discriminatory. If you would like more information you can visit R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word Thank you.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

vrmueller said:


> I would like to bring up the the use of the "R" word at the bottom of your post. It is highly offensive to those of us (me) who have a loved one (family) member with intellectual challenges. You may not be aware of how it comes off to others, but it is is hurtful and discriminatory. If you would like more information you can visit R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word Thank you.


I'm so sorry; didn't mean to be offensive. I apologise for the use of such a strong word. I take it back. My apologies again.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for the apology. Awareness makes a difference.


----------

